# Ebooks vs Print Books



## harryfreedman (Nov 9, 2011)

Ebooks are much cheaper than print books and easier to buy. Does that mean that you are less discerning when you buy ebooks, or do you expect the same standards of writing and presentation? What do you think?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I absolutely expect the same quality.


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

Absolutely.

It's not a question of monetary cost, it's a question of the time to read it. If I'm reading a shoddy book (in whatever format) then I'm not reading a good one. And there's tons of good books to read out there, probably too many to read before I die.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> I absolutely expect the same quality.


What BTackitt said.

Although I'd argue with the blanket statement that ebooks are cheaper than printed books. It's not always true.

Mike


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

When I get a free book or one for $.99, I do not expect a great deal. I often enjoy the book but if a free book doesn't please me in the first 10% it's gone. If I've paid $12 for the book I'll suffer for at least half the book before I can bring myself to stop.

If I buy a book for $6.99 that is $19.99 in hardback, I expect it to be the same in all respects as the hardback. Of course, I'm not anal enough to buy both and go word for word checking.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

patrickt said:


> When I get a free book or one for $.99, I do not expect a great deal. I often enjoy the book but if a free book doesn't please me in the first 10% it's gone. If I've paid $12 for the book I'll suffer for at least half the book before I can bring myself to stop.
> 
> If I buy a book for $6.99 that is $19.99 in hardback, I expect it to be the same in all respects as the hardback. Of course, I'm not anal enough to buy both and go word for word checking.


The same was true for me in my paper book days...I was much more likely to take a leap of faith on an unknown when I was paying .25 for a used paperback than if I were going to plunk down $20 on a hardback. Heck, there are used books I've bought that I've never even read because once I got them home they didn't interest me enough to invest the time in them. Kinda like some of the free books I've downloaded. 

Betsy


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Heck, there are used books I've bought that I've never even read because once I got them home they didn't interest me enough to invest the time in them. Kinda like some of the free books I've downloaded.


You too? Glad to know I'm not alone. I'm a bit of an impulse buyer when it comes to books.


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

patrickt said:


> When I get a free book or one for $.99, I do not expect a great deal. I often enjoy the book but if a free book doesn't please me in the first 10% it's gone. If I've paid $12 for the book I'll suffer for at least half the book before I can bring myself to stop.
> 
> If I buy a book for $6.99 that is $19.99 in hardback, I expect it to be the same in all respects as the hardback. Of course, I'm not anal enough to buy both and go word for word checking.


I think a low price says the writer didn't have a lot of confidence in it, or didn't care too much how it did. Rightly or wrongly. If it's not worth much to him or her, why should it matter much to me, as the reader?


----------



## Tom S. Figueiredo (Sep 1, 2011)

As MJ has said to his books, "*It doesn't matter if you're paper or bytes*"...  I expect the same quality!


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

Price doesn't necessarily say anything about what the author thinks about the quality of the book. It is about what the author thinks they can get for it. Writers set the price, readers set the value. Sometimes I want popcorn, and I'll only pay popcorn prices. Sometimes I want steak, and I'll pay for steak.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Tom S. Figueiredo said:


> As MJ has said to his books, "*It doesn't matter if you're paper or bytes*"...  I expect the same quality!





QuantumIguana said:


> Price doesn't necessarily say anything about what the author thinks about the quality of the book. It is about what the author thinks they can get for it. Writers set the price, readers set the value. Sometimes I want popcorn, and I'll only pay popcorn prices. Sometimes I want steak, and I'll pay for steak.


Quoted for truth


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

I absolutely expect the same standards, and if they are not up to them, they get figuratively "thrown against the wall" likw bad print books do.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

I expect the quality of writing to be the same, but when it comes to topic or genre I'll take a chance on an inexpenive book that I probably wouldn't on a $25 hardcover.


----------



## monicaleonelle (Oct 7, 2010)

The largest cost of a book is the time you spend reading it, not the amount you pay for it. Ebooks have to be really compelling for me to keep reading--just as compelling as paper books. I tend not to look at the price but go more on recommendations and reviews on Amazon. When I'm really in love with a series I will happily pay $9.99 to keep reading it!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I expect high qualoity for eBooks. But I was recently disappointed by 2 Mitchener books I purchase in paperback (not available in eBook). The paper was dull and flimsy - the type was unbearably small, margins crimped. I love these books and can't wait for them at ebooks. As far as formatting quality - dont know. I'm uncomfortable reading them. (_*Hawaii*_ and _*Tales from the South Pacific*_).

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Todd Trumpet (Sep 7, 2011)

harryfreedman said:


> Ebooks are much cheaper than print books...


Ebooks are not always cheaper than print books...

...if one is talking about _used _books.

I often buy books from library sales, yard sales, and swap meets. Oftentimes, it seems the sellers can barely give them away. I've bought recently-published unblemished hardcovers for $1, and trade paperbacks for $0.50. Mass market paperbacks often go for $0.25. In fact, sometimes, you can buy books _by the bag_ for a dollar or two.

So, print books are often _extremely _cheap.

You just gotta know where to shop.

Todd


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

I absolutely expect the same quality. What I'm investing into books is not just a few bucks - it's my time, something no one is ever going to give back to me. I am less and less inclined to waste it. While a few typos can be tolerated (and less irritating than poor print on a bad paper, as Edward mentioned), it is the overall quality of writing and originality of thought I am looking for. I do not think it is in any way related to the price.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I expect more from ebooks priced over $5.  

There is a minimum quality I expect in all books, but my standards are probably much lower than others when it comes to grammar and editing.


----------



## samanthabates (Oct 11, 2011)

I rarely buy books anymore, preferring ebooks but definately expect the same quality overall.


----------



## Glen Hendrix (Sep 5, 2011)

I do expect the same standards. I will not buy an ebook if I can't look inside and read at least the first few pages. God bless 'em (I'm one of 'em) but I think we're going through a phase where indie authors are giddy with their ability to publish with little or no cost. It's obvious some of them are not hiring editors and proofreaders. About 20% of the books I sample have enough misspellings or bad grammar to detract from the enjoyment of the book. As mentioned in a previous post by James Everington, it's the time; not the money. They're not printing any more time. Having said all that, one of the most entertaining books I've ever read was an ebook--by an indie author--in the past month. It is the future.


----------



## harryfreedman (Nov 9, 2011)

Glen Hendrix said:


> I do expect the same standards. I will not buy an ebook if I can't look inside and read at least the first few pages. God bless 'em (I'm one of 'em) but I think we're going through a phase where indie authors are giddy with their ability to publish with little or no cost. It's obvious some of them are not hiring editors and proofreaders. About 20% of the books I sample have enough misspellings or bad grammar to detract from the enjoyment of the book. As mentioned in a previous post by James Everington, it's the time; not the money. They're not printing any more time. Having said all that, one of the most entertaining books I've ever read was an ebook--by an indie author--in the past month. It is the future.


I agree Glen. The reason I started the thread is because it appears that mainstream publishers have fixed their eyes firmly on the ebook market and indie publishers will have to up their game to maintain rankings. I firmly believe that many indie authors are every bit as good, if not better, than most authors of print books, but trad publishers have a financial and marketing advantage. Trad publishers have thrown down a challenge to the indies, I would like to see us rise to that challenge.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

How much is a book WORTH? On top of the price you pay to purchase it, you have a time investment. Think of your time in terms of monetary value. ok.. 2 hour movie nowdays runs $8-$10 on average? so say $4/hour of entertainment. Translate that over to a book. if it takes you 4 hours to read a book, that's $16 of your time you are giving up to read a book. Yes, I expect a book I am reading to deliver the same VALUE to me whether I pay $5 for the book or $0.99, it's still my $16 worth of time on top of that price. I should not feel like I have wasted my time on something that is crap. Editing and proofreading matter to me. I have given 5 star reviews for books that deserve them, and I have given 1 star reviews for books that deserve them. On my Kindle I do not separate books by the $ I paid for them. I have $3 true crime books in the same collection (criminal minds stuff) as $12. If they each take 3 hours of my time, and are both well written, I am happy. 

-Side note here, I am taking criminal pathology classes in school atm, and it's getting easier and easier to spot which writers do their homework when they come up with factual stuff. I just read a book that came out last month, and none of the information in it was more up to date than the mid 90s. Did I feel like I had wasted my time? Yes.


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

Jon Olson said:


> I think a low price says the writer didn't have a lot of confidence in it, or didn't care too much how it did. Rightly or wrongly. If it's not worth much to him or her, why should it matter much to me, as the reader?


My god. You thought the author set the price?


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

With indie books they do set the price.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

> I think a low price says the writer didn't have a lot of confidence in it, or didn't care too much how it did. Rightly or wrongly. If it's not worth much to him or her, why should it matter much to me, as the reader?


Well, yes and no. I understand what you're saying, but at the same time, a lot of indies will set the prices of their first books low in order to build up name recognition. Personally, I'd be wary of plunking down ten bucks on a new book from a new author...especially if there weren't any reviews listed yet...but I'd definitely pay a buck for a book that looked interesting. At other times, authors will publish shorter works for $.99 (like short stories, novellas, etc.)


----------



## wordsmithjts (Nov 14, 2011)

I always expect the stame standards of writing, but with ebooks because they are so cheap you can take more risks and check out authors and books that normally you wouldnt buy from a bookstore because it might not be great and you dont want to waste 20 bucks.. but that same book is on kindle for 2.99.. its easier to take that leap.
I've discovered lots of great independent authors on kindle with 99 cent books. some were not great but I've found some real gems.


----------



## dlboker (Nov 22, 2011)

I will continue to be just as discerning when buying e-books. I also expect e-books to be cheaper because they don't have the same overhead as books in print do. Not only that, but an e-book author often gets something like a 60% or 70% royalty, as compared to a 15% royalty for a book in print - so this should also be reflected in the price.

For someone like me, who lives in a remote location in the Israeli desert, it is not just a matter of price, but of convenience. True, I can order books in print through Amazon, but I pay just as much for shipping as I pay for the book - and have to wait a number of weeks for the book to arrive. Purchased e-books can be downloaded in a matter of minutes. True, the present wave of self-publishing threatens us with books of lower quality as well, but the e-book revolution also promises that almost all books will be in e-book format soon - some instead of books in print, and some in addition to them.


----------



## jsmclean (Mar 6, 2011)

I have bought more hard-back books since I owned a kindle, because when they are really excellent I want to be able to pull them down, underline, make notes, etc.  Previously I would've budgeted too much to be able to experience as many books as I am currently able, thanks to e-books, so I think it's a win-win for the writers I'm buying from (sometimes twice).


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I am not the world's biggest stickler when it comes to grammar (as anyone who has read my work can tell you).  However, I expect the ebook to be fairly well written and be compelling.  I have run across a few that were so awkwardly written that I had to put them down.


----------



## Mit Sandru (Aug 19, 2011)

There should be no distinction in any format, paper or e-Book. Both should be the highest quality possible.


----------



## Iain Edward Henn (Jan 29, 2011)

The ebook is just another medium, like hardcover, paperback or audiobook, so I expect the actual quality of the content should always be the same high standard. Granted, that's not always the case, but the strongest message to all indies should be to ensure their manuscript is to the highest possible standards, through rewrites, beta readers, editing, and format.


----------



## N S Cooke (Sep 27, 2011)

I think every book has to be as good as it can be. There's only one dictionary; and each writer has to strive for their best.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

I expect a story to be well told and entertaining, period.  I don't care if it's printed, ebooks, or in skywriting.


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

I have to admit that I do not have great expectations when I sample or buy a Free or .99 cent or 2.99 ebook and I have been surprised that some are very good. Usually the author has them low to either sell their other ebooks or to develop fans and if you are careful you can find some excellent values. Should say that I expect to see some typo's and errors, but as long as it doesn't negatively impact the stories flow I have no problem. Honestly, I see the same sort of errors in big publishers books too--whether print or ebook. Point being, the writing and story have to hook me and I'm very picky.

Usually boring writing and story are my big turnoffs, not a dozen errors. Like blue Vs blew etc. 

Indie books at .99 or 2.99 I just don't hold to the exact same standard as I do for the big pubbed 9.99 or 12.99 ebook. But that's me. Here, I would have the expectation of intriguing writing and very few typo's and that has not been my experience.

I would expect a large corporation who may spend $50K or more to produce a better title, than a solo writer with a very limited budget ($1K). Again, that expectation is is often wrong.

I do agree with Locke. The 12.99 title should be 12 times better than the .99 cent title.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Todd Trumpet said:


> I often buy books from library sales, yard sales, and swap meets. Oftentimes, it seems the sellers can barely give them away. I've bought recently-published unblemished hardcovers for $1, and trade paperbacks for $0.50. Mass market paperbacks often go for $0.25. In fact, sometimes, you can buy books _by the bag_ for a dollar or two.
> 
> So, print books are often _extremely _cheap.


Wow, I never factored "used" sales into print prices before. Have I been saying that ebooks are cheaper? Oops. Thanks, Todd.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

There's no excuse for anyone publishing (individual or corporate) to not strive for quality, regardless of format - particularly if people are expected to pay for it.

Personally, I think the format it is in is irrelevant.


----------



## Mike Tino (Nov 9, 2011)

I think John Olson made a great point about pricing. If the author makes it that cheap, does he/her have little confidence in the book? On the other hand, an E-BOOK should be cheaper the paperbacks because there are no publishing costs associated. I get quite annoyed when I'm paying the same price, (or maybe a pound less) for my kindle books then I would if I had purchased a paperback.


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

I expect the same standard of writing and presentation. Perhaps the cover doesn't have to have the "feel" of a print book because, of course, you can't feel an ebook. But the cover should be as attractive and true to the story.
Gerrie


----------



## James Conway (Jul 7, 2011)

I absolutely expect the same quality.


----------



## lea_owens (Dec 5, 2011)

I find that the comments about low priced books indicating that the author doesn't think their book is *worth* much is actually a little offensive (I'm thick skinned, though - lol - even if I think something is offensive, I don't actually take offence ). Maybe there are quite a few desperate writers who have sub-standard works that really aren't worth much money, but there are lots of other considerations when it comes to pricing.

Publishing houses set prices on the books they take on, not the authors, so those prices may not indicate what value the author places on their words. Many authors write for the love of writing, for the absolute, burning _need _to get the characters and their stories out of their head and in to print, and money doesn't even enter in to the equation. I have written articles and stories for magazines for thirty years, as well as for tv in the past few years, and although it's great to get paid for my writing, I am completely happy to write for free - not because I think my writing is worthless but because I think the generosity of giving good writing to others is priceless. If I make it to ninety and some angel gives me an hour to reflect on the good things about my life, I will not remember every $200 or $500 I received as payment for an article or story, but I will remember the collective appreciation from readers and from my friends who own magazines when I _give_ the writing for the sheer joy of being able to write rather than expecting monetary payment for it.

Three years ago I thought I had limited time left on earth and I had so many regrets about the wonderful characters in my head who would die with me, their beautiful stories untold. They had lived and grown with me most of my life (I'm 52 now) and I had failed them by not releasing them to print where they could live forever, independent of me. I believe I now have the time to give them life beyond me, so I am writing like mad. Admittedly, there's only one completed children's story so far, but the others are coming along in spits and spurts and I'd like to get at least five of the novels 'in my head' out over the next two years. I would be more than happy to sell all of the books for 99c, or even give them away, not because I think they are worthless or cheap or because I don't have confidence in my writing abilities, but because it has nothing to do with the money. I simply want these people, who have lived with me for so long, to have the chance at immortality because they deserve it.


----------



## Brad Murgen (Oct 17, 2011)

Jon Olson said:


> I think a low price says the writer didn't have a lot of confidence in it, or didn't care too much how it did. Rightly or wrongly. If it's not worth much to him or her, why should it matter much to me, as the reader?


Not really. Most authors set a low price to make it more enticing to buy for a prospective customer. Plus you can still make 40 to 70 cents in royalties on that price, which isn't too bad for an eBook format. I set $0.99 as the price on my books because I want it to sell and I really have nothing to lose at this point. And like others have said, there's much less overhead to publishing an eBook. I'm willing to sell it for less it order to sell more and get the word out.

Price doesn't make a difference to me. And at this point neither does format. I've read many, many crappy print books, even ones from big publishing houses, and those books aren't worth the high price. You have to sift through the bad to get to the good no matter the format.

No one should hold price against an author, I think that's a bit unfair. If the book sounds interesting, try a sample if you can. If you like the sample, buy the book.


----------



## tahliaN (Nov 6, 2011)

Of course, I expect the same quality. Prices vary for many reasons and a cheaper price does not, even amongst ebooks, mean poorer quality. Some are free as promotions or short tasters for authors works, some are 99c because they are single stories, or $2.99 because they are novellas or collections of short stories. From there up, if it's Indie it's based on length and the higher prices are there because you're paying to keep a pubisher in business.

Yes, some are free because no one will pay money for them & some are cheap because they aren't worth more, but the reviews will give you a good idea if they fall into this category, but generally price is more an indicator of length, how well known the author is and how big a publisher you're supporting than quality.


----------



## flipside (Dec 7, 2011)

harryfreedman said:


> Ebooks are much cheaper than print books and easier to buy. Does that mean that you are less discerning when you buy ebooks, or do you expect the same standards of writing and presentation? What do you think?


I'm just as discerning, but what makes a big difference is your geographic location. I'm from the Philippines for example, so some books aren't readily available here, and it takes a month at least before ordering a book arrives. eBooks enable me to immediately purchase it. (Similarly, the reverse is true. I work for a company that publishes local books so people in the US/UK can immediately buy the books we publish if we post them on Amazon, B&N, and iTunes.)

There's some limitations with presentation as far as ePub is concerned (and in the gaming industry, PDF is the format of choice), but I expect the same quality as that of a print book.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Steverino said:


> Wow, I never factored "used" sales into print prices before. Have I been saying that ebooks are cheaper? Oops. Thanks, Todd.


I still don't factor used books into the comparison - personally, I don't think they are comparable. You can't buy a "used ebook" - if you could, maybe they'd be cheaper too. And not everyone buys used books. Likewise, I don't compare MP3 prices to used CD prices.


----------



## Nicki Leigh (Aug 25, 2011)

Even though I have the Kindle app for my PC, I never purchase Kindle books to read on the computer except for works of non-fiction (memoirs, how tos, etc). As far as fiction goes, I have to hold it and smell the ink printed on the pages inside. I know I'm way behind, but I just cannot push myself to invest in ebooks. The higher price of print books doesn't both me one bit. I cannot explain it. I guess it's just the way I prefer to read.

However, for the ones I do purchase to read on the Kindle app, I expect them to be edited with a similar quality to that of a printed version.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

Used print books are comparable, there is a huge secondary market for paper books. There is a secondary CD market, but it is much smaller. People tend to read a book once and be done with it, while with music they tend to listen to it over and over again. If you buy your books in paper, and buy half new and half used, then the effective price for your books is lower than if you buy all of your books as e-books, assuming that you the e-book price was the same as the new book price. Of course, having an e-reader doesn't preclude also buying paper books, whether new or used, so people could still buy new e-books and used paper books.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Well a lot of the books I buy cost 7.99 in paperback and then 7.99 plus tax in ebook. So I don't really see that ebooks are on a large cheaper than their paperbook counterparts. There are some publishers that give me off a buck or so for the ebook version of the PB. 

I expect the ebook version of a PB to be exactly the same. If its free, or if I paid 7.99 for it. That means, the cover in good quality better be there in the file, the formatting looks like a paperbook, and it better be checked over if it has been scanned. 

We aren't there yet, but that is what I want and expect in ebooks. If the paper version has a nice squiggle thingy before each chapter, I want that in my version that just happens to be eformat. 

As to paperbook in used, there is a large segment still out there I want to read and they are out of print. They are coming to ebook more and more, but it does peeve me when they then go and charge 7.99 for them. The same as a new PB release. 
I wish I could read the print on PB's better for those kind of older novels. 

But my number one issue right now with ebooks is when the cover is missing. When I right click on a title on my Kindle and all I get is a blank or a stupid software logo, I get miffed and I remember that author and publisher. 

But yes of course it must be the same than a paperbook. That goes for content and for packaging. Its still a book, why would I have any lower expectations for it. My time is valuable to me, priceless.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

QuantumIguana said:


> Used print books are comparable,


Well, that's your opinion. To me personally, they are not.



> People tend to read a book once and be done with it,


That's not true. I don't reread books but a LOT of people do. Just look at all the topics on here about what books people like to reread the most! A lot of people cherish their favorite books and would never sell them or give them away.



> If you buy your books in paper, and buy half new and half used, then the effective price for your books is lower than if you buy all of your books as e-books, assuming that you the e-book price was the same as the new book price. Of course, having an e-reader doesn't preclude also buying paper books, whether new or used, so people could still buy new e-books and used paper books.


I agree that people who mostly buy used books probably wouldn't benefit much from an ereader unless they wind up using it only for free books, promos, and cheap indie/self pubbed books which would be more expensive in print, even used - and still continue to buy any other books at used book stores. But my point is that a lot of people out there don't buy used books and therefore, for them, the pricing of used books is moot. eBooks and used books are different markets and for many people, the pricing may not be comparable.


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

James Everington said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> It's not a question of monetary cost, it's a question of the time to read it. If I'm reading a shoddy book (in whatever format) then I'm not reading a good one. And there's tons of good books to read out there, probably too many to read before I die.


This very much. The time it takes to read is more expensive than the cash to buy.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Jon Olson said:


> I think a low price says the writer didn't have a lot of confidence in it, or didn't care too much how it did. Rightly or wrongly. If it's not worth much to him or her, why should it matter much to me, as the reader?


I'm sorry, but this couldn't be further from the truth. A lot of writers like Stephen Leather -- who are already bestselling names in print -- set the price of their self-published ebooks as low as they possibly can. What they're trying to do is reach as wide an audience as possible, and sticking to 99c (or in Leather's case even lower) is the best way to do this in an easy-access market such as Kindle. Why on earth would anyone write a novel and then go "Nuh, it's not even worth a buck"? By that logic, someone who was really extremely pleased with his finished opus would price each copy at $50,000.


----------



## flipside (Dec 7, 2011)

Jon Olson said:


> I think a low price says the writer didn't have a lot of confidence in it, or didn't care too much how it did. Rightly or wrongly. If it's not worth much to him or her, why should it matter much to me, as the reader?


Pricing for me doesn't determine quality or even perceived quality (at least as far as the author is concerned; consumers are free to make their own judgment calls). Just look at the books made available for free under the Creative Commons, like Cory Doctorow.

Pricing is usually a matter of economics and what the publisher thinks they can get away with in terms of maximizing sales along with profit. Mass-market books and various eBooks for example are priced low because it's expected quantity will make up for the low profit margin. Contrast this to some titles which are more niche or specialized (look at some nonfiction eBooks), or collector's editions which have a limited print run, and they tend to have a higher price than the norm. You could be publishing the same work--let's say H.P. Lovecraft's short fiction, which is in the public domain--and sell it cheaply (if it's a run-of-the-mill collection) or expensive (say, a limited edition stylized hardcover).


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Tony Richards said:


> I'm sorry, but this couldn't be further from the truth. A lot of writers like Stephen Leather -- who are already bestselling names in print -- set the price of their self-published ebooks as low as they possibly can. What they're trying to do is reach as wide an audience as possible, and sticking to 99c (or in Leather's case even lower) is the best way to do this in an easy-access market such as Kindle. Why on earth would anyone write a novel and then go "Nuh, it's not even worth a buck"? By that logic, someone who was really extremely pleased with his finished opus would price each copy at $50,000.


Pricing your work at what you think it's worth is not a new or strange concept. In photography school, I was taught that if I price my work far below average, it would tell people I don't have confidence in my work and no one would take me seriously.

Of course it should still be priced within the market standards - so your $50,000 example isn't very realistic. But when the market standard is anywhere from about $0.99 to $20.00... naturally, $0.99 can come across to some as the cheapest of the cheap or the bottom of the barrel. And why else would someone price their work at the bottom of the barrel if not because they don't think it will sell for more? Of course there's also readers who don't feel that way but we're all entitled to our opinions and I don't think it's fair to tell someone their feelings on the matter "couldn't be farther from the truth".

That's not to say you can't find some great reads for $0.99... but unless it has a lot of positive reviews, I don't take a risk on it.

Additionally, a lot of short stories are priced at $0.99 and it's not always clear whether something is a full novel, novella, or short story. Personally, I feel that price should reflect this - why should a short story be the same price as a full length novel? It's another contributing factor to making a full length novel feel "cheap" when it's priced as low as a short story, which does not take as much time or effort to read or write.

My feelings are that a full novel shouldn't be less than $2.99 unless it's a limited time promo. Novellas should be no less than $1.99 and short stories $0.99. Even $2.99 is already quite a bargain in my opinion - anything below $5.00 is a bargain to me.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are opinions, and then there are facts, and I've already given those. Many top-selling authors on Kindle set their books at minimum price. As for 'not taking a risk,' how much of a risk is a 99c purchase?


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Tony Richards said:


> There are opinions, and then there are facts, and I've already given those. Many top-selling authors on Kindle set their books at minimum price.


Like I already said, not everyone feels the same way I do. But many do. I'm not saying $0.99 books WON'T sell, I'm just saying I personally won't buy one unless it already has a lot of positive feedback and therefore I know the price doesn't reflect the quality. And I know I'm not the only one.



> As for 'not taking a risk,' how much of a risk is a 99c purchase?


LOL I knew someone would say something like this, they always do when this topic comes up. But as others have already pointed out, it's not so much the money as it is the time which is invested in reading a book. Plus, those $0.99 books add up, especially if you impulse buy because they're "nearly free".


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm honestly surprised to hear that many people feel this way. They want to pay an extra two dollars just on some vague generalized principle ... how odd. Wouldn't it make sense to simply read a sample of the 99 cent book and make up your mind that way?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I personally don't use sampling as a way to pick what books to read. I don't want to waste my time reading fractions of books until I finally find something I can start properly. I vet the books I pick first, reviews, friends recommendations, buzz, blogs with the highest value going to readers that like to read what I like to read. 
Once I read the sample the book already has been selected as a high probability for me. In 99 percent cases I end up buying after reading the sample that way. 

99 cents are 99 cents. Its also still money. Its not free. So the risk is throwing away 99 cents and then wasting time. 
I love if books are 99 cents, don't get me wrong, or free, but the stuff I like to read rarely does. I been picking up some great sales though over the summer of 99, and mostly 1.99 and 2.99 books by publishers. Some are older backlist stuff, some are like promo offers for series introduction and so on. But I know the authors, still check every vetting process I have in place there too. 

Have I impulse bought 99 cent books? Sure. But there was still something other than just the cover or the blurb to get me to do that. Not a full vetting maybe, but something. In my early days of Kindle I did more of the blind clicking. I learned my lesson there.  

Heck, I been happy lately when I think its HarperCollings lowered quite a few of their books from 7.99 to 4.99, including pre orders. These are books I want to read. So in that context its a deal for me. Would I rather pay even less? Of course, who wouldn't  . But I am not going to NOT read the books I want to read to randomly pick some 99 centers out of the line up just to save money. I supplement with library ebook lending for that part of the budget. At least for those publishers that participate. Lots of those books would have cost me 7.99 or so otherwise. Then I can go jump on the sales.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Tony Richards said:


> I'm honestly surprised to hear that many people feel this way. They want to pay an extra two dollars just on some vague generalized principle ... how odd. Wouldn't it make sense to simply read a sample of the 99 cent book and make up your mind that way?


I always read a sample of any book I'm thinking of buying but it's my last step before purchasing. There has to be a filtration system before that stage too because I just don't have time to read samples of ALL the books in my fav genres. For me, one of those filters is to rule out most self published or $0.99 books - only ones which are well reviewed do I consider.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

history_lover said:


> I always read a sample of any book I'm thinking of buying but it's my last step before purchasing. There has to be a filtration system before that stage too because I just don't have time to read samples of ALL the books in my fav genres. For me, one of those filters is to rule out most self published or $0.99 books - only ones which are well reviewed do I consider.


Okay -- it's a free country. But I was so annoyed by the original quote that I've been blogging about it -- Amazon Kindle and the Price of Success. I'm wary of including a link here in case I fall foul of the self-promotion rules (Ann, Betsy, a judgement on this maybe?) but it can be found easily enough.


----------



## flipside (Dec 7, 2011)

Tony Richards said:


> As for 'not taking a risk,' how much of a risk is a 99c purchase?


For me, it's not even the $0.99 that's a risk. It's your time.

There are a lot of free books out there but people won't necessarily read them (even if they're good).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tony Richards said:


> Okay -- it's a free country. But I was so annoyed by the original quote that I've been blogging about it -- Amazon Kindle and the Price of Success. I'm wary of including a link here in case I fall foul of the self-promotion rules (Ann, Betsy, a judgement on this maybe?) but it can be found easily enough.


Linking to your own books or blogs would definitely be self promotion. 

As to history lover's quote you pulled: it's her method. She is certainly allowed to decide what she wants to read by whatever criteria she feels is relevant *for her*. There are plenty of people who routinely ONLY buy books that are self published and priced below a buck or two. Their reason for doing that is no more or less valid than her reason for avoiding such books.

I guess I really don't see any point in getting perturbed about what or how one person chooses what to read.  I, personally, never buy from anywhere than Amazon. Got a few books early on from Smashwords and other sites and found them to be generally poor quality, either in writing or formatting, and decided it just wasn't worth the extra effort. Am I missing some really good reads? Probably. But there are thousands of really good reads on Amazon too. . .more than I'll ever get to.

The cost isn't specifically an issue for me, though I will allow as how I've read more 'poor' books at cheaper prices than at higher ones. I've not got any hard data as I don't bother with keeping track of such things, but this is my impression. And it's based only on my personal, subjective, opinion -- some I thought 'poor' had lots of pretty good reviews. That's the way it is.

Bottom line: Each person gets to decide for themselves how they get to decide for themselves.


----------



## DH_Sayer (Dec 20, 2011)

If ebooks have the resources of a publisher at their disposal, there's no excuse for the quality not to be top notch. If it's someone who put it together herself, there's leeway, I think. I guess I'm talking more on the editing front, not so much the actual quality of the prose, which would vary wildly, I'd imagine.


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

Hardbacks, and many paperbacks, are just too bulky. The year of the eBook has arrived!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

DH_Sayer said:


> If ebooks have the resources of a publisher at their disposal, there's no excuse for the quality not to be top notch. If it's someone who put it together herself, there's leeway, I think. I guess I'm talking more on the editing front, not so much the actual quality of the prose, which would vary wildly, I'd imagine.


Sorry to disagree, but putting it together for oneself is no excuse for poor editing. Why in the world should a reader make excuses for a writer not putting out a *finished* product? It's not the reader's responsibility, it's the writer's.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

acellis said:


> Hardbacks, and many paperbacks, are just too bulky. The year of the eBook has arrived!


I often make the joke about _Heresy_. I was at the airport and really wanted the book, but it was a brick. I had to travel clear across Canada. I'd need physio by the end.

My partner bought the ebook for me as a gift. The ebook was $18, I think, and the paperback was $13 or so. However, the ability to read that thing without neck injury was worth the money


----------



## A.D.Seay (Dec 24, 2011)

I expect the same standards when it comes to the writer's ability to tell a story. I think the main difference for me is I don't necessarily flip out if I see a grammatical error or two the way I would with a book that has been professionally vetted or published in a hardcover book (although "freak out" might be a bit strong). I'm not saying that an ebook with a litany of errors is passable, just that there is  more leniency on my part because it didn't cost me $30 bucks.


----------

